

AdBlock: Inturdusing CatBlock - lelf
http://adblockforchrome.blogspot.com/2012/03/inturdusing-catblock.html

======
lelf
Those who use adblock will notice (on April the 1st)

~~~
hymloth
I noticed that when I clicked on a cat, a $cat was attempted on my password
files.

